# Not Exactly What you Think



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Instead of a white board get some flat white magnetic strips. Then you could remove the used item strip. Write the new item on it and replace it. Move the oldest stuff to the top of the list so it gets used first.
Here is one example. I'm sure with a little searching you might something you like better.

https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail...VkiQrCh2iXA7VEAQYASABEgIkwvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

You might cover the numbers on the containers with clear flex tape, they claim it is good in water. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/FLEX-SE...berized-Waterproof-Tape-TFSCLRR0405/305793409


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

bearcat44 said:


> The Sharpie marker is supposedly "permanent" but the ink fairly quickly rubs off in the dishwasher.
> Having to hand wash these containers would make this an almost useless "solution".
> I'm looking for practical, sanitary, economical way to mark the plastic containers so the numbers really will be permanent.
> 
> Solutions need to be relatively low cost, as I live on a low fixed income. Thank you.


Welcome to the forum bearcat44.

Maybe this will help (pay special attention to steps 2 and 4 of the article). 

https://www.ehow.com/how_8188041_keep-sharpie-plastic.html


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

joed said:


> Instead of a white board get some flat white magnetic strips. Then you could remove the used item strip. Write the new item on it and replace it. Move the oldest stuff to the top of the list so it gets used first.
> Here is one example. I'm sure with a little searching you might something you like better.
> 
> https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail...VkiQrCh2iXA7VEAQYASABEgIkwvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


THANK you


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A couple of good suggestions. Be careful you don't pack the fridge or freezer too tight with solid containers. There needs to be airflow for them to work properly.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You could use a strip of white bandage tape from a first aid kit, to write what is in the container, and stick it on the container, and when it is empty, remove the tape, and throw it away. 

No need for the white board, or magnetic strip, just a sharpie, and roll of tape, both sold at Wal-Mart.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Rather than the white board i'd probably enter that information on my phone.


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

The felt tip marked ink used to come off my containers in the shop, due to oily hands. I masked off a rectangle just large enough for the writing and used a steel wool pad to very lightly scuff the area.

Plan B might be a label maker that uses vinyl labels. The ones from my Brother P-Touch stay on in the dishwashing machine. 

I Hope You Enjoy Today & Your Fun Project!

Paul

PS: Your container - white board idea is pure genius! Under my lavatory sink are many such containers. I never remember what's in what. The door is an ideal spot for your white board.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> A couple of good suggestions. Be careful you don't pack the fridge or freezer too tight with solid containers. There needs to be airflow for them to work properly.



This is why I bought new plastic milk crates. Perfect for storage and to lift out. When I get a moose I have the cuts in different containers. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a printed list taped behind a cupboard door. The list isn’t taped to the front of my freezer for aesthetics. 

The printed list is of items I regularly stock in the freezer - e.g., beef shank. Chicken. In alphabetical order. They’re divided into sections - meats/seafood, veggies/fruits, etc. 

For each item, I have the number of stock handwritten. If I take out 1, I draw a slash over the number then write the new stock number beside it. 

When there’s no more space on my list, I print a new list. Takes about a year or two before I have to print a new list. 

I have a separate spices list on another cupboard door (back of door). This list has a locations legend because I keep my spices in 4 different locations. It helps me keep track of what I already have and where to find each one. Example: Coriander - A1, B2 means I have 1 in location A and 2 in location B. When a bottle is used up. I do the same (slashing) and write the new stock number (e.g., B1).


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

de-nagorg said:


> You could use a strip of white bandage tape from a first aid kit, to write what is in the container, and stick it on the container, and when it is empty, remove the tape, and throw it away.
> 
> No need for the white board, or magnetic strip, just a sharpie, and roll of tape, both sold at Wal-Mart.
> 
> ...


Thank you; perhaps cheap masking tape would be an economical way to do this; my anticipation is a sticky surface over time.


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> A couple of good suggestions. Be careful you don't pack the fridge or freezer too tight with solid containers. There needs to be airflow for them to work properly.


Yes, thank you. It has to be a balance. Airflow is needed, but the more full
a fridge or freezer, the less electricity used. Takes more energy to cool empty space.


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

Bird Doo Head said:


> The felt tip marked ink used to come off my containers in the shop, due to oily hands. I masked off a rectangle just large enough for the writing and used a steel wool pad to very lightly scuff the area.
> 
> Plan B might be a label maker that uses vinyl labels. The ones from my Brother P-Touch stay on in the dishwashing machine.
> 
> ...


I am pretty certain the idea just came to me, not taken from a magazine or something.
The concept was to help cut down on spoiled food in fridge....but with the names rubbing off with my hand, I've given up in frustration.

I only wish I had tried using uniform container size years ago. The one flaw in the current system is that I selected economical food containers that are not standing up to re-use. I've seen what I really want, beautiful Rubbermaid brand containers....but THREE DOLLARS each, when I want/need about 30 of them......just not in the budget. 

I'm old, 59. For about ten years, prices of everything have seemed to go insane......things that used to be cheap staples, like peanut butter, mac n cheese, hot dogs......now costly. Things made of plastic climbing higher and higher in cost......the only cheap thing left is labor, human life.

I remember Dymo tape being introduced when I was a kid....the machine was cheap, then the rolls of tape for it were INSANELY expensive. 

What I intend to try is some Package Tape, clear stuff. The FlexTape waterproof is just much too expensive. 

My concern about any physical label on the exterior of a food container is not just that it will come off in the dishwasher,but that it might harbor bacteria.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bearcat44 said:


> Thank you; perhaps cheap masking tape would be an economical way to do this; my anticipation is a sticky surface over time.


A bottle of "GOO-GONE", will remove any left over stick-um residue.


ED


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

Druidia said:


> I have a printed list taped behind a cupboard door. The list isn’t taped to the front of my freezer for aesthetics.
> 
> The printed list is of items I regularly stock in the freezer - e.g., beef shank. Chicken. In alphabetical order. They’re divided into sections - meats/seafood, veggies/fruits, etc.
> 
> ...



I suppose I could abandon the whiteboard and use pencil and paper list, and just erase over and over again.....but I'm not wild about that idea at all.
I'm not exactly lazy, but when I'm in "cooking mode" I want things to move quick and easy, fast, simple.

And, I've already invested what for me is a lot of money in a white board, then in super magnets, then in glue good enough to make the magenets attach to the whiteboard, so it will go on the fridge door. 

I rent, not own.

I guess some kind of "slotted" system.......each slot holds a slice of whiteboard material, pulls out from the frame edge. Take out a slot, put on a desk, wipe clean, write new contents.

I guess the reason I never saw this concept in any DIY magazine is that it just doesn't work.

I guess what I may end up doing is using the computer. I live in a tiny one room apartment. The fridge is less than four feet from my computer.

I suppose I could just make an editable contents list on the machine.
Such a waste of money and effort in the whiteboard.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

bearcat44 said:


> I suppose I could abandon the whiteboard and use pencil and paper list, and just erase over and over again.....but I'm not wild about that idea at all.
> I'm not exactly lazy, but when I'm in "cooking mode" I want things to move quick and easy, fast, simple.
> 
> And, I've already invested what for me is a lot of money in a white board, then in super magnets, then in glue good enough to make the magenets attach to the whiteboard, so it will go on the fridge door.
> ...



The printed list I mentioned is a print of an xlsx file I keep in my PC. I edit the xlsx file as needed. But, when I print it out, I do the updates in the paper and don’t bother entering new info in the xlsx file unless the sheet is already full (in 1.5 to 2 yrs). Having to go to a PC (even it’s just a foot away) and open a file every time I take something out of the freezer would be very impractical.

An inventory list kept in your smartphone would be quicker to access. I have store shopping lists on iCloud shared with hubby. I update it every time I use something up and there’s just one or nothing left in stock. 

You can still use your whiteboard. Just keep a piece of paper/board/stuff plastic nearby. Remember to place that paper/etc underneath ur hand when ur writing something on d whiteboard. That’s what a lot of artists do, especially graphite and oil pastel artists. Otherwise, they’d accidentally smudge their work.


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

Druidia said:


> The printed list I mentioned is a print of an xlsx file I keep in my PC. I edit the xlsx file as needed. But, when I print it out, I do the updates in the paper and don’t bother entering new info in the xlsx file unless the sheet is already full (in 1.5 to 2 yrs). Having to go to a PC (even it’s just a foot away) and open a file every time I take something out of the freezer would be very impractical.
> 
> An inventory list kept in your smartphone would be quicker to access. I have store shopping lists on iCloud shared with hubby. I update it every time I use something up and there’s just one or nothing left in stock.
> 
> You can still use your whiteboard. Just keep a piece of paper/board/stuff plastic nearby. Remember to place that paper/etc underneath ur hand when ur writing something on d whiteboard. That’s what a lot of artists do, especially graphite and oil pastel artists. Otherwise, they’d accidentally smudge their work.


What I pictue is having to sit down to write and erase a hunk of paper that sits on a clipboard......not a great solution.

I did think of some kind of "apron"....I still think it will smudge or rub off.

I am 59, bad eyes. Tiny keyboards on smartphones are bad for me in many ways, smartphones and computers breed intense frustration in me. I learned to sit down to type on a mechanical typewriter. I despise touchpads.
I have literally decades of muscle memory invested in things.
Software appears to change just for the sake of profit, not utility.

Yes, I guess what I will do is use lined paper and a clip board and a pencil.
I hate to have to admit defeat. And tape over the sharpie numbers on the plastic containers. And throw out the economical containers, and buy the really expensive ones what won't wear out.

There used to be a song in the 80s...."When the world is running down, you make the best of what's still around"


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bearcat44 said:


> What I pictue is having to sit down to write and erase a hunk of paper that sits on a clipboard......not a great solution.
> 
> I did think of some kind of "apron"....I still think it will smudge or rub off.
> 
> ...


Have you priced the better Rubbermaid containers at the Dollar stores?

Big Lots here has a section with many Rubbermaid containers in it, for reasonable cost.


ED


----------



## bearcat44 (May 11, 2020)

de-nagorg said:


> Have you priced the better Rubbermaid containers at the Dollar stores?
> 
> Big Lots here has a section with many Rubbermaid containers in it, for reasonable cost.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I generally do a lot of price comparing. These days, it
isn't all that safe to shop in person. I found some fantastically great Rubbermaid containers: leakproof, strong lid clamps. When you upon the lid 
clamp, it exposes a vent hole.....so you can put the container in a microwave
with the lid still on.

https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5421T3AZQBG6QKZSYWD5


If anyone is reading this thread in the future, if you are lucky enough to live near thrift stores, you can SOMETIMES get lucky and find good quality cookware and containers at good prices.

I live alone, but recipes make family size amounts.....so I generally have to 
store stuff. Not great.


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

_......the only cheap thing left is labor, human life._

Very Well Said Bearcat44! 
It is so sad that human life is suddenly seen by many as a disposable commodity.

But, for every one greed-evil person, there are thousands of kind, compassionate & caring individuals!

Please Enjoy Today!
Paul


----------



## Bird Doo Head (Dec 8, 2010)

_I found some fantastically great Rubbermaid containers: leakproof, strong lid clamps. When you upon the lid 
clamp, it exposes a vent hole.....so you can put the container in a microwave
with the lid still on.

https://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-21...AZQBG6QKZSYWD5
_

If you buy these, please don't put them in the microwave. Someone gave me one of those and I put water in it, heated the container in the microwave to 60 degrees-C and could smell the plastic in the water. In the refrigerator, I have no idea how much will off-gas in to the food. 

If you buy some, maybe leave them in the sun for a week or so in order to get them to off-gas as much as possible. 

When I was a kid, food did not come in plastic of any kind. We stored left over food in glass jars and little, metal containers with lids. (probably aluminum- oops!) I still prefer the old-timey wax paper sandwich bags we had as kids.

Hopefully soy plastic will make a comeback soon.
Comeback? Yep- It was invented long before petroleum based plastic.

Once, while on a work project at Ford Motor's product development center, someone showed me this from their archives:

Back in the early 20th century, there was a demonstration of a car body made of soy plastic. They were seeking cheaper alternatives to wood. 

Henry Ford was shown beating on it with a sledge hammer and it survived unharmed. The chemical engineer that I was with told me samples of that original plastic survive today. 
Soy plastic can be recycled by burying it where soil microbes will eventually "eat" it. (But will Monsanto consent to grow soy without pesticides?)
Sadly, oil plastic was developed and was cheaper, to make so it won that particular plastic war.

Warning! Danger! Unsolicited Comment Ahead- (Way off topic... )

It's sad that we are so petroleum-based plastic dependent. 
Bad for the environment, large carbon footprint when drilling & transporting the oil, making the plastic and recycling it. All petroleum products have a known human carcinogenic potential, and- unfortunately for the planet- plastic is forever. 

Our planet was a gift to us. If we wreck it, the warranty is void. There are no spare parts with which to fix it. There's no "Planet B".

So we really should try to do our best to keep it clean & safe for those that follow. 

Thanks for letting me preach!


----------



## brownSys (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd probably use painters tape. Comes off easy, stays on fairly well for labeling containers, doesn't seem to leave much of a mess, cheap.

Or you could get a, "Label Baby Junior" and label yourself thankful!


----------



## gpsmith (May 28, 2011)

A couple of things come to mind:


1) use mailbox numbers instead of writing on the boxes. They're outdoor rated, so they should stand up to the dishwasher.


2) Simplify the system. Instead of numbering the boxes, and having a master list cross referencing the numbers to the contents, simply attach a postit note to the box in question with any number of tape suggestions already made. When done, remove the postit, wash and reset. Or, depending on what you've got to work with, you could place a card inside a sandwich bag and place it in the box (if it's clear). Or/or/or...


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I think Rubbermaid makes great stuff. But a few of ours have become very brittle in the freezer. Try one before you invest in a lot of them.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ratherbefishing said:


> I think Rubbermaid makes great stuff. But a few of ours have become very brittle in the freezer. Try one before you invest in a lot of them.


The secret to that brittleness, is to allow them to warm up in the fridge, overnight, before trying to open them.:wink2:


ED


----------

